# passed around



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

LMAO that is too funny!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Haha..Wooow. The host was too funny - had to walk that one off.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA... that was freakin hilarious!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Steve Harvey is a trip.


----------

